# Cure for Anger



## Ken N Tx (Dec 30, 2014)

*I am sure the  ladies will love this one!!!

A  woman goes to the Doctor, worried about her husband's  temper.**The  Doctor asks: "What's the problem?"*





*The  woman says: "Doctor, I don't know what to do. Every day my husband seems to lose  his temper for no reason. It scares me."*







*The  Doctor says: "I have a cure for that. When it seems that your husband is getting  angry, just take a glass of water and start swishing it in your mouth. Just  swish and swish but don't swallow it until he either leaves the room or calms  down."*







*Two  weeks later the woman comes back to the doctor looking fresh and  reborn.*







*The  woman says: "Doctor that was a brilliant idea! Every time my husband started  losing it, I swished with water. I swished and swished, and he calmed right  down! How does a glass of water do that?"*








*The  Doctor says: "The water itself does nothing. It's keeping your mouth shut that  does the trick".*


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 30, 2014)




----------

